# ghrp/hgh when to eat?



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

i know youre meant to wait 15-20mins after taking ghrp to eat but i am going to jab ghrp and cjc, then 15 minutes after take gh. was wondering if id eat 15 mins after my ghrp and cjc shot or 15 mins after gh as i know carbs and fat blunt the release of gh?? thanks


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

15-20 after the shot, meal, then GH.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks mate, im new to using ghrp and cjc


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> 15-20 after the shot, meal, then GH.


dont you mean 15 mins after the ghrp/cjc shoot the gh then wait about another 15 minutes then eat,otherwise defeating the purpose if you eat then shoot the gh.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

what doses are you using mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman is spot on. i would do ghrp/cjc wait ten mins hit syn gh wait another 10 then eat


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> what doses are you using mate?


200mcg ghrp + cjc 3x a day and 3iu gh 2x a day at breakfast + before bed on training days mate


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks fellas, was gonna do gh at 2iu 3x per day but wanting to eat as soon as poss after training, hence doing 3iu at breakfast and before bed instead.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

i wnt to run somthing similar for the next 6 months. keep us updated with your results mate


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Is it better to take GH before food then?

I usually eat my final meal (no carbs) then shoot GH 20 mins later, is this wrong?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> i wnt to run somthing similar for the next 6 months. keep us updated with your results mate


Will do mate, im running 10iu insulin post training and lantus in the am at the moment too


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

that will be fine rich IMO.

you only put the gh before when shooting ghrp6/cjc as the pulse gets magnified with the synth gh.

i would however wait more like 45 mins before you have ure jab


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Is it better to take GH before food then?
> 
> I usually eat my final meal (no carbs) then shoot GH 20 mins later, is this wrong?


Ive always taken it before food then eaten after


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why would food affect synthetic gh??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure why it defeats the purpose?

You get the pulse from the GHRP and before meal to stop the carbs/fats hindering the release. The exogenous GH you shoot gets in regardless.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> dont you mean 15 mins after the ghrp/cjc shoot the gh then wait about another 15 minutes then eat,otherwise defeating the purpose if you eat then shoot the gh.


 :tongue:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

hilly said:


> that will be fine rich IMO.
> 
> you only put the gh before when shooting ghrp6/cjc as the pulse gets magnified with the synth gh.
> 
> i would however wait more like 45 mins before you have ure jab


Cheers bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Not sure why it defeats the purpose?
> 
> You get the pulse from the GHRP and before meal to stop the carbs/fats hindering the release. The exogenous GH you shoot gets in regardless.
> 
> Am I missing something?


well from what i understand carbs and fats blutn ure gh pulse. so if you shoot peptides then eat then inject synth gh the natty pulse will not be at its highest when the synth gh hits. were if you do it before you will get more benefit.

you could always go ask datbru why he says so and everybody who uses these peps follows the mans advice


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> well from what i understand carbs and fats blutn ure gh pulse. so if you shoot peptides then eat then inject synth gh the natty pulse will not be at its highest when the synth gh hits. were if you do it before you will get more benefit.
> 
> you could always go ask datbru why he says so and everybody who uses these peps follows the mans advice


I dont buy into the 15min window thing TBH

Speaking from experince ive noticed no difference to shooting just before eat.

Only reason I would wait with the ghrp 6 is because I like the hunger\appetite feeling to be fully flowing

When I use 2 a lot of time I shoot in mid course of eating as I forget

Still get CTS, still get the fullness

Still, if your super paranoid, 15mins is not long to wait lol

Also 15 min seems a bit of a global\genaral figure for the hundreds of different variables person to person, as does the 100mcg saturation thing that is abundantly spouted


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't use them together at all since the syn gh will play on the neg feedback loop. Gh pulses from the pituitary don't happen instantly but over the space of 15-45 mins and sometimes more due to the blood/brain barrier.

Injecting gh during a gh pulse will play on the feeback loop and tell the pituitary to stop releasing.

It's like taking a few dbol and inj some hcg at the same time to get a boost in test - I'm not saying u cant use gh and ghrp/ghrh in the same day but to do it in that time frame is silly an a waste of money


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I dont buy into the 15min window thing TBH
> 
> Speaking from experince ive noticed no difference to shooting just before eat.
> 
> ...


Ohh i agree, i usually eat around 10 mins after as soon as im bloody starving lol.

However when adding synthetic gh into the mix i feel its important to wait until that natty pulse is at its peak before injecting the synth gh is all


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

It's hard enough me waiting 15 minutes after shooting GHRP the hunger i get from it is unbearable sometimes especially in the morning start feeling very hypo and clammy does anybody else get this?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i get very hungry yeh and i have heard some people reporting the light hypo type symptons which are very possible from this due to gh having an effect on BS


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright bud thanks for the reply. This morning was probably the worst i have felt i wasn't sweating really bad (my whole body) i literally couldn't wait the whole 15 mins until i shot the GH and then ate. I really don't know how some people could wait even longer after the GH shot to eat!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dnt worry about a specific time pal. that massive hunger is a sign ure pulse is getting to its peak from what i gather. i certainly wouldnt advise to sit their counting the time away. if ure starving and feeling hypo get it wacked into you


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

hilly said:


> dnt worry about a specific time pal. that massive hunger is a sign ure pulse is getting to its peak from what i gather. i certainly wouldnt advise to sit their counting the time away. if ure starving and feeling hypo get it wacked into you


thats what i have been having to do as i literally can't wait any longer! Cheers for the advice as always bud.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the hunger is like u havent eaten in years,, i literally start shaking 5 mins after taking it


----------

